# Fridge Not Getting Cold



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

I am leaving on Thursday so I brought my trailer home and plugged it in. I was going to put all my food in when I noticed the fridge was not cold at all. The freezer is cold but the fridge is not. I noticed the slider to make it cold or colder was all the way to the top and the cord thing was laying on the shelf. I am not sure how the cord thing makes it cold or colder. Can someone give me some suggestions and educate me on RV fridges.

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

First you must give it some time to cool. It can take from 8 to 24 hours to cool down.

Second the wire you see is the temperature sensor for the control board and with it disconnected from the cooling fin it will actually make the fridge colder then it should be. You need to put a thermometer in the fridge to check the temp and it should be right at 38 degrees. The freezer should be right at 0 degrees.

Let us know what the temps are after it has been running 24 hours.


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> First you must give it some time to cool. It can take from 8 to 24 hours to cool down.
> 
> Second the wire you see is the temperature sensor for the control board and with it disconnected from the cooling fin it will actually make the fridge colder then it should be. You need to put a thermometer in the fridge to check the temp and it should be right at 38 degrees. The freezer should be right at 0 degrees.
> 
> Let us know what the temps are after it has been running 24 hours.


It has been plugged in for 6-8 hours and the thermometer says 90 degrees. The freezer is ice cold.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Is the TT level? If you turn your refrigerator on too long with the TT off level it can hurt the coils. Don't know why freezer would work and the fridge wouldn't though.

Mike


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

All is well. I checked it this morning and it is right where it is supposed to be. I turned the fridge off then on before I went to bed. Either I was being impatient or the power cycle did the trick. I was in a little bit of a panic since we are leaving for a 4 night dry camp. Thanks for the posts.


----------

